# Pollard Brook in September



## Klapkin (Aug 22, 2020)

We will be there mid September- driving up from New Jersey
We are looking for recommendations on things to do, places to eat
We are both over 65 so no strenuous activities
Thanks


----------



## mdurette (Aug 23, 2020)

Pollard has a decent activities department, Cassie has just left them, but Jack and others are wonderful.  You can follow their offerings here:   https://pollardbrookresort.wordpress.com/?i=public
If you are into area wildlife I have enjoyed the Real World NH slide presentation.

Things to do:
Easy walks:   Flume gorge and the basin.
Across the street is Loon Mtn - they have a Gondola ride to top
Cafe Layatte is a dinner train right down the street   
Take a left out of the resort and head into North Conway for the day.    Awesome scenic drive and No Conway outlet mall and other other small shops downtown.  (Check out Zebs)
The next town over woodstock has a few cute unique shops and a brewery.
There is a winery in town with tours. 

Restaurants:
My favorite in Lincoln is Gypsy Cafe - love their chicken enchiladas and mango marguaratas!
The woodstock in is pretty good.


We head up to the area (and pollard) often.     Let me know what other specific questions you may have.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2020)

We own there and live in NH now.

There is a flat, paved walking path right at the resort to Loon in one direction and into town in the other direction.

Also just at the start of the Kanc is the Lincoln Woods Trail which is flat if you want to take a walk for exercise. It’s very popular.



I would not say Flume Gorge is easy. It can be strenuous depending on your ability. Constant incline and lots of steep stairs. The Basin is good and also The Old Man in the Mountain Memorial site in Franconia Notch. And stop at Echo Lake there as well. Another beautiful spot. Lots of pull offs off Route 93 going thru the notch. Also- Boise Rock.

I recommend driving the Kancamagas Highway and getting off all the pull offs for awesome scenery and sights along the way. That will take you quite some time. Certainly a full day at the least depending how much you can do.

Then drive the Kanc in the other direction ( towards N. Woodstock) and stop at beautiful Beaver Pond in Kinsman Notch.
Great spot for a picinic.

You can keep going and head to Bath to the Old Brick Store and covered bridge there,

Be aware there is a lot of driving in the White Mountains! Drive up to Crawford Notch and see the sites there.

And take the COG up Mt Washington. Reservations required and make sure it’s a clear day.  Drive by the Historic Mt Washington Hotel. Too bad they are not doing tours right now due to COVID as it is awesome.

If you feel like driving an hour south I recommend my neck of the woods on Lake Winnipesaukee and take the MS Mt Washington Cruise on the big lake. Reservations needed due to COVID. Check the website. They also have mail boats that go out and will take tourists along to the islands they deliver mail to.

Also nearby there in the Lakes Region, Meredith is a great town for shopping and food. All the lake towns are wonderful. Lots to do in this region also.

Back in Lincoln- restaurants-
Flap Jacks for breakfast
Black Mountain Burger
Woodstock Inn and Brewery (N. Woodstock)
Common Man right now is just take out
Polly Pancake Parlor in Sugar Hill ( reservations)

PS we are 64 and 66 years old.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 23, 2020)

This area is a favorite of my family, too.  We were at Pollard this year over the 4th.  When I asked the kids what to tell you about, Edward (who is 16) said to tell you about Chutters.   The Chutters Candy Store in Littleton, NH (up 93 through Franconia Notch) has the Guinness record "longest candy counter."  But the branch of the store in Lincoln has quite a bit of candy, too....and it's way closer!    Though Littleton is a nice ride, and there is some interesting shopping there.  Or take a ride to Sugar Hill.....if you go to Polly's then you'll be there.  We like Harman's Cheese shop in Sugar Hill.  Their hours are a little funny due to Covid, but the cheese is worth it.  You can look them up on facebook.  And another kid approved spot is Windy Ridge Orchard in North Haverhill.  It's a little ride, but so pretty.  They're already picking apples, so will be prime season when you are there.  Their cider donuts are amazing.  

The big thing about this part of the world is "pull off if you see something interesting."  You never know when you'll be that way again, and some of the best spots in New England are little out of the way roadside shops/stands.  Enjoy planning your trip!  You'll not want for things to do!


----------



## mdurette (Aug 24, 2020)

Another surprise if you catch it open is Kancamagus Collectibles.    As you drive from Lincoln to Woodstock there is a big blue space building on the left.    The front of the shop as a generic gift shop with t-shirts and such.   But, the back is a very large collection antique cars.    It isn't always open to the public, but if you are lucky you can catch it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2020)

Schillings Brewery in Littleton is also excellent.

And if you take the drive up to Sugar Hill, there is the former home of Robert Frost with a small trail behind it with signs with quotes from many of his poems. With the virus not sure if the home itself is open but beautiful views from the front porch. Still has the original mailbox outside with his name on it.

Oh, and if you decide to drive East to North Conway check out Diana’s Baths And Echo Lake State Park (not to be confused with Echo Lake in Franconia Notch) and Cathedral Ledge. Check the COVID rules on line to make sure no parking restrictions and so forth for any of the state parks.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 24, 2020)

And be aware that many of the state parks require reservations this year.  Not a big deal...but you do need to plan ahead.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 24, 2020)

There's the winery tasting tour at Riverwalk (ours was thru Pollard's activities). Clark's Trading Post - a mini amusement park with daily bear shows and other activities, museums and a short steam train ride. North Conway also has train rides - not sure if they will be covid affected. A ride up into the Umbagog region - bring a lunch - there's not much up there- good chance you will see a Moose. Waterfalls and hikes abound- but beware of moderate difficulty and higher. I've been going there for the past 42 years and there's lots to do and maybe even some things I haven't done.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 24, 2020)

tonyg said:


> There's the winery tasting tour at Riverwalk (ours was thru Pollard's activities). Clark's Trading Post - a mini amusement park with daily bear shows and other activities, museums and a short steam train ride. North Conway also has train rides - not sure if they will be covid affected. A ride up into the Umbagog region - bring a lunch - there's not much up there- good chance you will see a Moose. Waterfalls and hikes abound- but beware of moderate difficulty and higher. I've been going there for the past 42 years and there's lots to do and maybe even some things I haven't done.


Wow...like a travel guide  from everyone.  I've been coming back to my beloved  New England  every year and decided one week would be a TS week and invite family/friends to stay  and visit.  Pollard is now on my list.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2020)

Lost River is really cool but it is a lot of steep stairs. I can do them but some might not be able to. But it is one of my favorites in the Whites. 

BTW- they do do Moose tours out of Lincoln and N. Conway but I would save the money and just drive around the northern reaches at dawn or dusk. 

We love the Great North Woods and, as George mentioned, places like Umbagog Lake and Jericho Lake (Berlin).  But these are quite a drive. Not to mention way up- Whitefield and Pittsburgh. Like being n Alaska.

As you can see quite a lot to do and see and you can't possibly do everything in just a week.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2020)

Another great thing to do is Castle in the Clouds in Moultonboro. Not sure if it is open for the tours, but if it is I highly recommend it.

Also- over towards the East (Conway)- Madison Boulder, in Madison. It is a short, flat walk in the woods to this amazing, ginormous rock. Bring bug spray just in case.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 24, 2020)

Klapkin said:


> We will be there mid September- driving up from New Jersey
> We are looking for recommendations on things to do, places to eat
> We are both over 65 so no strenuous activities
> Thanks


Well be there Sept. 13-20, do we overlap? We are in the same age range, maybe we could catch a drink together?


----------



## Klapkin (Aug 24, 2020)

ye


MommaBear said:


> Well be there Sept. 13-20, do we overlap? We are in the same age range, maybe we could catch a drink together?


yes- we are there the same week!


----------



## mdurette (Aug 24, 2020)

Do note that some activities go to limited weekend hours after labor day.

Another easy think is kayak Eco Lake.   the lake is nice and calm.








						Echo Lake Beach & Boat Rentals - Cannon Mountain
					

Reservations are limited and may sell out. Reservations will need to be made for every person in your group, even if they are 5 & under as the number of people on the beach will be limited. This includes toddlers and infants.




					www.cannonmt.com


----------



## tonyg (Aug 25, 2020)

Do not approach a male moose as September is the beginning of the rutting season and they are unpredictable and often aggressive. I remember the Castle in the Clouds tour, but I don't know if I would do it again. Never been in NH in September, but I would imagine a normal year would be quiet until leaf season.


----------



## Klapkin (Aug 27, 2020)

tonyg said:


> Do not approach a male moose as September is the beginning of the rutting season and they are unpredictable and often aggressive. I remember the Castle in the Clouds tour, but I don't know if I would do it again. Never been in NH in September, but I would imagine a normal year would be quiet until leaf season.


I would not approach a male moose in any season!  LOL


----------



## Eric B (Aug 28, 2020)

I used to have a male chihuahua named Moose.  Nice guy, but his behavior could seem a bit unpredictable and aggressive if you weren't used to him, which is probably the case with a lot of little dogs.  (One vet once told us that all chihuahuas are bipolar.)  He was neutered, though, so we didn't have to worry about rutting season....


----------



## Bunk (May 17, 2021)

We've booked a week at the beginning of September, 2021.  I  will be asking your recommendations during the summer, but I want to make sure I don't have a problem locating this post.    Thanks


----------



## mdurette (May 17, 2021)

Bunk said:


> We've booked a week at the beginning of September, 2021.  I  will be asking your recommendations during the summer, but I want to make sure I don't have a problem locating this post.    Thanks



When you are ready....ask away!


----------



## tonyg (May 20, 2021)

September is the beginning of the rutting season so do not approach a male moose if you see one. I'm a fan of Clark's Trading Post. It's a bit corny, but the Bear Show is memorable and you can spend half a day or more there. I agree that the Flume may be a bit taxing and it certainly has gotten kind of expensive for what it is. There are some waterfalls that are easy access along the Kanc. Everything was crowded when we went last year, but September should be less crowded.


----------



## Bxian (Jun 7, 2021)

We got back from Pollard Brook last week.  I did a recap of our trip under the "What is your favorite New England trip" thread.  I heard that the Brick Store was temporarily closed due to difficulty finding staff.  Arnold's Diner in Woodstock has great breakfasts and very friendly servers.  We really enjoyed the area-the White Mountains are beautiful.


----------



## Bunk (Aug 30, 2021)

We're spending this coming Labor Day week at Pollard Brook.  Please let me know if you have any last minute suggestions or comments about the resort or the area.

If our schedule permits  we wold be able to leave a day early. Is there a place in NH, Vermont or Massachusetts that you recommend as a nice place to spend Saturday afternoon through Sunday morning. (Keeping in mind it is Labor Day weekend)


----------



## mdurette (Sep 1, 2021)

Oh, I'm extremely jealous.     Which direction are you heading, assuming that you will be driving back home that day.      Without knowing that, I would easily say the Omni Mount Washington, but if that isn't on the way, then maybe not.     I have been to the Wentworth by the Sea (Marriott hotel) and it was cool for a easy day.     It is on the MA/NH boarder


----------



## tonygraz@iwon.com (Sep 10, 2021)

Just reread this topic and have to say that I have approached and photographed a huge male moose with a very large rack at a distance of 4 feet in midsummer. That was the closest I have ever been to a moose as most will retreat or run away when approached. Do not approach a male moose in September or early October.


----------



## Bunk (Apr 18, 2022)

We'll be going to Pollard Brook at the beginning of October.  Wasn't able to go in 2021 because of medical problems.  Thinking of spending one or two nights in either Portsmouth or Portland.  Which of those cities would you recommend.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2022)

Bunk said:


> Thinking of spending one or two nights in either Portsmouth or Portland.  Which of those cities would you recommend.



I don't love (...or even like) the recent "gentrification" of Portland, ME, but I would still choose it over Portsmouth, NH for a brief stay --- hands down, no contest. YMMV.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 18, 2022)

Bunk said:


> We'll be going to Pollard Brook at the beginning of October.  Wasn't able to go in 2021 because of medical problems.  Thinking of spending one or two nights in either Portsmouth or Portland.  Which of those cities would you recommend.



Assuming you mean Portland ME and Portsmouth NH, then Portland.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 19, 2022)

I think either city would be fine.  Portsmouth would have Strawbery Banke, a favorite of mine.  It's a historical museum...lots of older homes to view.  Portland would have the Art Museum, and lots of restaurants if that's your thing. Pollard in October will be amazing!


----------



## tonyg (May 1, 2022)

I would favor Portsmouth because it seems to me that Portland is always under highway construction and Portsmouth was a place where we had a TUG meeting at the Smutty Nose Brewery back around the turn of the century. Best craft beers I've experienced, but I'm not sure it's still there.


----------

